# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 27



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Following on from the recent good news thought it would be good to start a new thread on a positive note, would like to wish Aliday, Billie & Amanda happy and healthy 9months    

As always love to Starr, Murtle, Starr and all our IVF lovilies

Wishing everyone luck Candy x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Catwoman 
Molly 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/2005  
Purpleal - BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05  
AussieMeg - BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05   
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 -EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP Oct 05 - Stay put little one(s) 
Aliday - Natural BFP Oct 05 - Stay put little one(s) 

*IVF Students *      

Struthie - 2ww Testing 26th Oct.   
VIL & Moosey -2ww Testing ?   
Mizz Gizz - Stimming. Good luck this time round 
LizH - Down regging for FET Good luck this time round 
Cathy - Downregging. Good luck this time round 
Jodi - FET 25 Oct. Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Eire - Starting ivf soon
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
RachelB - Starting ivf Sept/Oct
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Mizz - Trying again Sept/Oct
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sarah (smcc) - Starting soon
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

 Congratulations to Billie, Ajax and Aliday, fantastic news!

CK6 - I am really sorry to hear your news  


Liz
xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Mega congrats to Ali and DH - another one the old fashioned way eh!!!

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy - Amanda and I will share it with you every step of the way!!

Love Billie xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

wow,oh my god, i am away for one day and look what happens .what great news       .

see how it can happen naturally and after all that treatment.see we should never give up hope 

luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Its just fab news and gives everyone hope!

Amanda - I missed your news so big congrats to you too honey!


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Morning everyone

 Huge congratulations to Ajax, Billie and Aliday!!!!    

 to Sweet Kitty. I hope your appointment goes weel on Weds.

SMCC - Good luck with the stabbing!

JessP - Thanks for the tip about L'Arginine. We daren't use it at this stage in case we mess everything up but we'd use it in future.    for you - not long now....

 for CK6. I am so sorry to hear about your little one. There really isn't anything I can say that will help at such a horrible time but we'ree all here if you need to talk about it.

Starr - Sorry the BMS didn't work this time. You said your DP wants to start IVF again in Feb. Would you rather start sooner?

 to Liz H, Petal B (thanks for the non-moving follie dance!!!), Jodi (hope you enjoyed your weekend off), Candy, Struthie (good luck with the basting), Debbie B, Murtle, Molly (   ), Catwoman (   ) and Mizz Gizz.

A bit of good news from us - Moosey's scan today showed six follies which is obviously a huge improvement on the three/four from last week.... They think the egg collection will be Friday or Monday which is inevitable really because I've got my granddad staying all weekend!! Not complaining though cos I'm desperate to get on with it.....  

Lots of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh yipppeee      - what lovely good news for Ajax, Billie and Aliday - feeling all warm and positive just hearing it. Much love to you all. 

Sorry to hear your news CK6 - was only mentioning you to my nurse at jab training last week. I hope your turn for happiness comes round really soon.  

Vil & Moosey - I'm keeping everything crossed for you and will be willing you on for the weekend. VIL - maybe a little follie dance around your COOL cool bag might help?   

Hello Starr - sorry to hear that your break away didn't do the trick. I have to say that now we're only a week away from starting IVF we've sort of mentally given up thinking that we might have a natural miracle. On our hols the other week it was lovely not to have all that BMS pressure. Hope you sort out when you're going to get started soon. Sounds like I'm lecturing you - I not, but as you know i never wanted to go down this road, but its amazing that putting the marker in the ground has really helped sort a few things out and tie them down. Hope we'll see you at the IUI meet - know I'm not looking for a scottish girl now!!  

Jess - nothing to say to you except                

Now we've had jab training we're all ready to start - Octber 20th is the big day!! Sort of can't wait and sort of don't want it to come around - you know what i mean girls, don't you!!

Anyway - big love to everyone i haven't mentioned

 Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you have all had a good weekend, lots of news been posted while I have been away!
I have been staying at my mothers looking after my younger sister and the house while she is in hospital. She was taken in on Thursday with a suspected stroke so I have not been around much.

Caroline- I am so sorry to read your news, my thoughts are with you xx

Candy- My clinic do test the sperm before freezing but not after thawing. So in the IUI's they do not ever see how it thaws only in the IVF's after it has been put with the eggs which is why we only know now from our IVF in August.
I hope J has swapped his grizzly pants for some calmer quieter pants now 

Murtle- Like I have just explained to candy ↑ . They have since looked in to the quality of sperm left in storage from that donor and it is all poor quality once thawed. The good news about my eggs being good is all that stopped me cracking up in there I think! 

VIL- I agree that the news the clinic gave me about the poor sperm quality has a positive side with the chances of success rising with another donor. This is why we are going for a last IUI before going through IVF again. I hope egg collection went well for you and moosey 

Smcc- welcome and good luck with your IVF 

Sweet Kitty- Good luck with your IVF 

Star- Sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit down, I hope you are feeling a bit better now 

CathyA- Not long until you start now, good luck 

   Congratulations To Amanda,Billie and Aliday


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

CK6 So sorry to hear your news you know we are here for you.  Take care of yourself.

Hope everybody else ok.

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

take care all

Jane12


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hello All,

CONGRATULATIONS BILLIE, AJAX, & ALIDAY - What wonderful news - Wishing you all a happy and healthy PG.

Caroline - So sorry to hear your news - No words will help, just remember we will be here whenever you need us   

News from My end    Could this year get any worse  

I found out last thursday that my Job is being displaced at the end of november. So although they cant actually displace me until i come back from Mat leave. It then means i have 8 weeks to find a new Job or they will match me to a role of their choosing within a 2 1/2 hr travelling distance. I know its not the end of the world but makes me feel a bit unsettled none the less. 

Then .....  Friday night dad was rushed to hospital with a heart attack     I got a call about 7.30 from dad croaking 'come quick'  When i got there he was so grey, and having cold sweats, etc etc. Ambulance crew were great - couldnt have got dad to hospital any quicker. he then spent nearly 4 hours in Resus, before they would let me see him. He has had a further attack over the weekend but seems stable today, though he is being carefully monitored on a Cardiac ward.

Had mums memorial service this morning, must admit seeing the ashes being scattered was really sad,
But it is what she wanted and i do at least feel that she is finally at rest.

Growth scan last week showed her to be 5lb 5 but a bit on the small side, Cons seemed to think she would be here anytime in the next week or so   

Anyway enough of my rambling 
Love to Murtle, Starr, Petal, Jane, Lilly, Cathy, VIL, Struthie and anyone else i have rudely forgotten   

Love Looby XXXX


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

A bit happier today....

Looby honey it's really being thrown at you eh sweetheart..... Hope your dad is ok how scary.  I'm sure Cherry is just fine petite is all the rage this year!!  Grrr to your job, please don't let it spoil the magic coming in the next few weeks.  Thinking of you all xxxxxxxxx

Cathy  look at you being all confident eh!!  I know you are right and in a way i'd like to get on but Pete really wants to hang on... I've looked at timing to start earlier but with my cycle we're going to have major events at xmas so i think i'll just leave it now. If we go with Jan's cycle it will be feb before anything needs to happen so i think that'll be ok xx  (i'll see you at the meet.. i;m working on my scottish accent!!)

Vil...i'm ok to wait. Glad things are going well for you now. Fingers crossed e/c goes well this weekend.  BTW does Grandad know about the tx ??

Lilly hope your mum is ok xx

Love to you all xx

Starr xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hope you are all well

victoria-thats great news  what a difference a couple of days make(sounds like a song )
i want moving words  is anyone going to let me in on how you do it  

looby-poor you what a weekend you have had,hope your dad is alright and that things start to look up for you soon 

lilly-hope your mum is alright too 

starr-glad to see your feeling alittie better today

well have appointment on wednesday for a scan to see how the foillies are doing,hopefuuly they are doing well(hoping that some are there because you never know do you) but we will just have to wait and see.do not think that i will have alot of foillies(wishfull thinking anyway)because of the metformin(i was told it made you have less eggs but better quailty) that i am on.when i had icsi had loads but half were not that good,so if i  have one or two that are of good quality that will do me fine ...see how worried i am getting 

speak to you soon

luv petal b


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations for all the BFPs!!!! That's fab news!!

VIL & Moosey - wow! Sounds like a fantastic response!  Really hoping you get some nice juicy eggs/embryos out of that little clutch!

I feel so much like AF is about to get me!  Got awful cramps - if I make it to testing on Friday that in itself will be a small miracle!

Anyway, it's a lovely sunny day here in Ipswich & our new garden furniture is being delivered this pm! I know it's a bit late in the year but it was half price!! 

Good luck to all of you with a precious load & anyone due to test this week!   

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jess,
Hang on sweetie.
Not that I've ever been pregnant, but they do say the symptoms of AF and early pregnancy are almost the same.  Some people swear not, but others....well,

So, hang in there.           

Love Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I know Jodi - i can't stop squeezing my boobs to see if they're sore & now they are cos of squeezed them so much!!   

Que sera sera as my dear old nana would say (most irritatingly!! God bless her!)

Love to all,

Jess xxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jess hang on in there  

well had acupunture today very weird, with all of those needles the doctor told me(well someone else did because he could not speak english )he seemed very good  and knew alot about fertility,he told me that i have a kidney inbalance which can stop people getting pregnant and very low energy levels,also something else that i can't remeber now.and said that acupunture will help this.they did not try and make me but lots of things which i thought was good,just wondering what anyone else was told when they had it done

speak to you soon

luv petal b


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello ladies

Jess - as Petal says - hang on in there.  Just to confirm what Jodie has said, you do get all the AF signs and symptoms and like you, i too was convinced i would not get to test date.  Loads of luck    
Looby - really sorry to hear about your dad.  Hope things are getting a bit better.  

Vil&Moosey - Good to hear the follies have improved - good luck for EC and ET next week  

CathyA - Good luck for the 20th!

Billie and Ali - hope all is well with you two!  

Murtle - How are you?  Did you get the boiler all sorted out in the end?

Petal - I think there is a lot to be said for alternative therapies and have heard quite a few stories about how it can help where modern medicine cant.  Wishing you lots of luck in the next few weeks.x

Struthie - hope the IUI goes well and that i return to some good news

Caroline - Lots of love to you x

A big hello to anyone else i have missed - do not mean to but my head is all over place at moment!

I am still not packed for tomorrow - we are off to Orlando and New York for nearly 3 weeks.  As some of you may remember i was considering delaying tx until after this trip but was made to see i could not put my life on hold.  All i can do is hope and pray that everything will be fine.  I am not a great flyer at best of times(infact i am bl**dy terrified) but i really do need to try and stay calm this time.  I cant have a vodka IV or any over the counter remedies.  I do have bach's rescue spray and have been trying to figure out how to get the top of so i can down the lot!!LOL  

I hope everyone has a good few weeks and i hope to return to some more good news.

Lots of Love
Amandaxx
P.s Have first scan booked for 31st Oct - please let us get there!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

hi all,

Jess   at your boobs!!  I can't hear the fat lady singing yet so hang on in there. Your cramps might be everything snuggling down in there!

Petal - how interesting. I haven't tried acupuncture but a friend of mine (who has just had a baby after IVF x2 ) swore by it. She said it made a great difference to her AF etc (sorry TMI!)

Looby Lou - so sorry to hear about your Dad. Hoping he's more comfortable now. and hope your job situation sorts out OK.

Lilly - sorry to hear about your mum too. What a worry.

Ajax - have a good time in the States. You'll be there before you know it. You'll be just fine!

Well I went to the GP today and while I was there he asked me how I was coping with all this TX stuff. i made the mistake of being honest and telling him that I have good days and bad days - you know - like we all do and i told him that I'd found myself crying in Tescos the other day cos it was one of those bad days when every other person is a pg lady/mum with baby/ mum with screaming kid etc etc. he them went on to ask me if I was eating OK, sleeping Ok and had i every considered harming myself!   Whats more he want to see me again in a week (presumably to make sure that I haven't thrown myself under the wheels of someones trolly in Tescos).

Can't quite believe it and i'm worried that hes got me down as a manic depressive (which if I am, I have been all my life!). I think it just goes to show they don't have a handle on this IF thing at all, do they?

Anyway time to cook some tea - thats if i can be trusted with the potato peeler!  

Cathy


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

god cathy,my gp would' nt be that interested and has never asked me questions like that.i don't think he would care less  .
they don't understand do they he seems very over the top with his questions,and if he thinks you are,then we all are too,i have days like that all the time
good luck with your next appointment

got my scan tomorrow,keep dreaming that i ahve no foillies at all.i hate the first scan to see how many you have and if they are all right 

speak to you later
luv petal b


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bad news from me - AF has arrived - can't believe how awful I feel, really thought I'd prepared myself for this - obviously not.   Why is it so damn hard?  DH has told me it could be worse - i could be looking for a tent in Pakistan - god bless him! 

Really hope everyone else has better luck.
Thanks for all your   vibes,

Love Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So very sorry Jess.   at DH!!!

Have a good howl and a cuddle. You'll feel better for that - NOT!   

You're both in my thoughts....
Love Molly


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jess-i am so sorry,life is cruel   
luv petalb


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

quick HI YA....

Big congrats to all the BFP brill news!!!           

wishing everyone goodluck and lots of love 
Jelly (jayne) xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess,I am so so sorry honey xxx

Jayne - lovely to hear from you as ever! Hope the twins are doing well.

Its my final DIUI tomorrow,then onto Ivf if no luck!

Hugs to everyone that needs them xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Molly - thanks for being such a great support - just wish I could "magic" a baby for both of us!

Good luck Struthie - let's hope it works this time for you & DH.

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

So sorry Jess- i will pm you!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh, Jess you poor thing. I'm thinking of you.  and naughty DH  

Good luck today Struthie  

Hello Molly - how are you?

Cathy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Cathy A - thanks for your message. It's great that you're starting IVF on 20th October - a week tomorrow.   

Looby Lou - Poor you, life isn't giving you a break is it? I hope your dad's feeling much better (he's definately in the right place to get the best care) and that your job gets sorted out. Most of all though I hope that Cherry arrives safe and well and brings you some much needed happiness - you deserve it!

Starr - If you're happy to wait for more treatment until after Christmas it's definately the best thing to do. The break will do you good and might bring you a natural miracle but if not, at least your batteries will be recharged for when you start in the new year. You asked whether my grandad knows about the treatment and luckily he does so he won't mind too much when I put him in a cab to the station instead of taking him there myself!!! Poor bloke - he's eighty and I'm going to tell him to make his own way from the glamourous Homerton to Kings Cross  

Ajax - Enjoy your holiday and don't worry about the little one (much easier said than done!). Hope the flight isn't too awful for you - can you take lots of things to distract yourself (not alcohol!!!)?

Petal - okay I'll tell you how to make the words move but only cos it's you.....  Write your sentence, highlight it, then press the "M" button up at the top (near the smilies) - if you hover over it it says "Marquee"....

  Like this!!! Hope your scan went well today  

Jess - I'm so sorry this cycle was negative. I think a negative IVF cycle is so hard because you've been through so much to get this far. How are you doing?  The garden furniture sounds great. I got some last year in the sale and it seemed ridiculously late to be buying it but we still got a bit of use out of it last year and absolutely loads this year. A couple of weeks ago we had friends round and (being posh) I decided we would have dinner in the garden. I got everyone sitting around the table and put their food in front of them only to notice that one of the cats (shortly to meet with an accident if I have anything to do with it  ) had deposited a big dead animal under the table. Let's just say that the dead thing was massively past its prime. I grabbed their dinner and turned on my heal shouting, "Dead thing, dead thing, don't look, get away from the table" which slightly dampened my sophisticated dinner party.... We ate inside in the end!    

Moosey's six follies are still there and the Egg Collection will be on Monday -    I hope there are some eggs in there!

 to Lilly, Jodi, Molly, Jellyhead, Struthie (good luck with basting), Murtle, Mizz and everyone that I've forgotten to put....

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi


Just a quick note for Jess so sorry hun, plenty of hugs for you and DH  



  

Alison


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jess – I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big  
Struthie – heaps of luck for today

Cathy –    Only 1 week to go.

Louby – I am so so sorry to hear the news about your dad. I hope he makes a speedy recovery.  

VIL & Moosey – 6 follies – brilliant.  Good luck for Monday girls. Will be thinking of you both, probably chuckling to myself as I do.  

Ajax – Enjoy your hols. That’s a fab way to celebrate your news.  

Molly –    Thinking of you.

Starr – How is the kitchen looking. Bet you are sick of takeaways now. 

Petal – Good luck with the scan. Hope you have lots of lovely follies.    

Caroline –  

Lilly – I hope your mum is on the road to recovery.  

Sweet Kitty – I hope your appointment goes well today.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jess,
I am so sorry honey to hear your news.  I know how no matter how much you prepare yourself, it still feels terrible.

All my love
Jodi


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Where is everybody?    

Hope you're all okay. 

Victoria
xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm here Victoria!! . 

 at your dinner party story!! Never been a big fan of cats myself! Charlie furbaby would never do a thing like that - hes far too daft to catch anything!! He's supposed to be a Lurcher - the poachers dog. Well, I'd be a very thin poacher if I relied on him for my tea! The local rabbits just sit an laugh at him. 

He was having the screaming abdabs about a fly in the house yesterday. When he's scared he hides in the bathroom between the loo and the wash basin - as if the fly won't see him! And just don't metion toasters!!

Bless! Love him!!

 

Cathy


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello all - sorry not been around for a while, have been a bit manic this past two weeks

First of all   to all those BFP's what great news - here's hoping it's contagious! 

Sorry to hear about the m/c Caroline, and the bfn Jess - it's just not fair. Take heart and maybe next time will be the one...  

V_I_L & Moosey - oh my God - EC for those lovely big fat follies on Monday - what great news. I just know this is going to be the one for you            

Starr hope you're feeling a bit better now. I go through phases with AF - one month I'm fine, next month I'm devastated...is weird eh?  

Looby - hope your dad recovers very soon, and that the stress is not too much for you. Do remember to take care of yourself too. 

Hope everyone stimming and scanning this week have good results, and welcome Sweet Kitty   love the name.

As for me - My FSH was 9.9 so I have started stimming with puregon. They are so different at ARGC, they do a blood test every morning (at 7:30/8:00 am), then the doc will look at the results and ring you in the afternoon / evening to tell you which dose to take that day. It really is a tailored service that you get, and I am feeling confident in their care   .  Have had some bad news in that my Aunt died 2 weeks ago, and my uncle died last week, also I have a job interview tomorrow, and there's no Northern line - typical. Will have to get up at the crack of dawn to get where I need to go anyway.  Funny thing is - I don't feel too stressed about anything - I think it's the Cranio Sacral Therapy I've been having - it really seem to work wonders on me - so am hopeful it has sorted out my ovaries too! 

Anyway, Hi to everyone else - including Murtle, Moosey, Billie, Jodi, Molly, Lilly - take care for now,

Luv,

Mizz Gizz.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Mizz

Good luck with your tx mate, will be thinking about you and hope you get on ok with your interview tomoz.  Let me know how you get on.

A big hug to all the other ladies with BFN's this time round, it's hard going but keep on at it!

A big hello to everyone else, my brain is mush (as usual) and can't remember everything I have read on here in the last 5 mins! Apoligies! But good luck and fingers crossed for     wherever you all are in your tx.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Mizz,
Good luck with the job interview tomorrow, and sorry to hear about all the bad news in your family.

How is everyone else? Jess, I hope you're doing OK, and of course you too Caroline.

VIL and Moosey, good luck on Monday.  Everything crossed for you.

To everyone, hello.

Love Jodi


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

PLEASE KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED  

Hopefully dad can come home today - He will still have to see a surgeon to discuss 
having a bypass, but for the moment he appears stable.

Off to see the midwitch at 11 and then if nothing has happened since yesterday 
i can go and pick him up     

Love to All
Looby xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Looby

That's fantastic news - just what you needed and deserve.  I'm really pleased for you.  Try and look after yourself though and take care of Cherry.  Hopefully not long on that front now eh!!

Lots of Love as always,
Billie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

You will all find that I'm not very good at personals unless they're the last post on the thread circa the one to Looby above!!  So hope you're all well.

When reading the thread back, I remember someone asking about acupuncture so I thought I'd put my twopenneth in!  We got this BFP naturally rather than through treatment, whilst we were waiting to go for our next round of IVF.  The last round was in April and that didn't work.  I had been having reflexology for that one, so I decided to try acupuncture for the next time.  I started having acupuncture around June this year (for treatment in September) and I too was told my kidney's weren't functioning effectively and that I was tired and needed picking up.  The treatment started for both of these things and then depending on where I was in my cycle, she also worked on blood flow within the uterus and gave me some herbal tablets to take.  I do believe that this has helped me to achieve the BFP this time round.

I have to say that I also followed Candy's instructions (posted on the beginners guide I think) to the letter and we both were taking the Marilyn Glenville vitamins from April time.  Previously we had been taking the vitamins and minerals recommended but all individually from Holland and Barrett which obviously didn't work.  I was also listening to the hypnotherapy CD that Candy mentions in her post.

We're all different though, I know Candy for example followed the instructions, took MG vits but had reflexology and now has the lovely Jacob.  I think it's horses for courses really.  Anything and everything worth a try but not all of the same will work for each of us.  Hope this helps a little though about the acupuncture if nothing else.

All the very best to you all,
Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Billie, the lovely Jacob, who is currently screaming his heart out (God I hate to hear that) but I just have to follow this one through as I am trying to get him to go to sleep unaided, its only been 20minutes and I keep going up to reassure him, if he doesn't calm down cuddle him, until he does, but the minute I put him back in his cot, or walk out of the wroom in the case of reassuring him only, he screams and screams, I could so easily just cuddle him to sleep in a few mins, but it will undermine everything I have been trying to do for the last 20minutes which isn't fair on him or me.... anyway you don't need to hear about me !!!! Hes so going to loose his voice in a minute, hes 1 stubborn boy, just like mummy  

Ok I can't right this now, I can't concentrate, so will post this and come back when hes settled.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OK have posted a picture, who do you think won the sleep battle


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Now down to business ..........

Firstly apologises to anyone I miss out, I have a terrible memory, but you know I loves ya !!

KarenC nice to see you posted and watching your pregnancy progress, be nice to see you on the IUI bfp thread if you get time  

Michelle, any news from you ?

Billie, what a great post, you are right though, you can do everything and its still down to luck, but I felt by doing these things I wasn't given it my all, I think you are right about acupuncture though, its very highly rated, just not so easy to find a good one.

Louby, hoping your dad has been alowed home, can't believe its only 2weeks to go   at the most I expect  

Mizz, how was the interview ? Do you think you will make our IUI meet ? what about you Karen ?  Argc do sound like they really give personal attention, lets hope thsi is the one honey, glad the cranio is helping you feel better  

VIL & Moosey, will keep everything crossed for you both   

Cathy bless your dog, thats so cute, hoping you can make the meet, can pic k your brains about gardening hehe

Murtle how are you enjoying not working ? you must tell us about you, always thinking of others and missing out any news on you  

Starr hope the kitchen is coming on, as for being sick of takeways is that possible ? hehe, I think trying again in 2006 is just perfect and with all my heart hope thats your year.

Jess   

Lilly hope your mum is feeling better

Any news on thsoe follies petal ?

Struthie good luck with the DIUI

Molly as ever you are in my thoughts   

Cx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi  can I join in?  We've had two unsuccessful IUIs and are due to start our first (and only) shot at IVF within the next couple of weeks........  currently feeling excited and scared in equal measure I think!

Good luck to all.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Billie- Firstly, congrats on your BFP- you must be really chuffed. thanks for your post- it could have been me that mentioned Acupuncture a few days ago. I am just about to start my first IVF and had Acupuncture for the first time yesterday. I actually live in Moscow so it was quite an intetesting experience!!
She started by getting me to put my fingertips onto a pad then a computer programme did a whole body analysis showing the bits in blue that could be a problem- have you ever had that?
She said there could be a problem with my thyroid and lower back. When I said I was trying to get pregnant she started prodding really hard around my belly button and right ovary- and it really hurt. Trouble is she didn't speak any English and my Russian is not that great so it was hard to understand what she was doing. She eventually got round to the Acupuncture and put two needles in my knees, two in my elbows and 4 in my right ear. If anyone is an Acupuncture expert I would be grateful to find out what you think about all that.
Anyway, I will give it a go for a while to see if it works. Not sure about doing while having the IVF as she was really pushing hard on my stomach and that can't be good for any follies can it?
I was also interested in reading about the vit pills that you took. Which ones did you take? Did you order them off the Internet? I can't get them delivered here so will have to wait til Xmas when I go home. 
You mentioned Candy's post on the Beginners page- do you mean Aussie Megs as I can't find one from Candy?
Candy- love your piccie!! did you give in?? it will be worth it in the end, honestly!

Well done to all those with a BFP recently.
Sarah
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jess,

I popped in to see how you were getting on as it was Friday... 

Honey I am soooo sorry. I really hope that your lil frosty is the one for you sweetheart.  

Take good care and be kind to yourself.

Mmmm at least no tent in Pakistan!

Lots and lots of love to you both,

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Been a manic week really busy most eves so not had much time to catch up.

Just thought i'd let you know that the kitchen is off until the new year.....   Builder had too much on and couldn't come 2 weeks ago when we agreed... he is having major probs.. family illness, too much work etc. He is doing my friends extention/loft and they are way behind(not the builder's fault!!)  Oh well , on the bright side DH has agreed that we can do the bathroom in the meantime so every cloud eh!!

Got loads of things planned for the next couple of months.. including the iui meet!!  Feel the need to keep busy as we get nearer to what would have been our due date (8th dec)  Going to Rhodes on a work conference, having my neice and nephew to stay, doing Bonfire week at butlins with all Dh's family, going to Devon to see my goddaughter(the one in the gallery) and then we at xmas parties galore so hopefully won't have the time to feel down!!

Anyway enough about me.... Jess so sorry honey about the BFN it's pants eh xxxx

VIL and Moosey good luck for Monday and egg collection !!!  Got it all crossed for you xxx
ps my cats bring pressies too sometimes..! eugh

Mizz good to see you back hon xx

No more time but lost of love and   to you all xxxxxxxx

Love Starr xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just a quick one from me,had second scan today and have 10 foillies,three of them are alittie smaller than the others but hopefully they will catch up ,the nurse thinks that they will, she has increased my drugs.so i am pleased,because on tuesday (my first scan)there was only four and now these ones have pop up.hopefully egg collection will be on wednesday .

sorry not been around much but have been leaving early and getting in late so will read whats been going on later

starr-sorry about the builders  but glad to see that you are still getting your bathroom done.lovely.good to keep busy

vil and moosey-god luck for monday and for egg collection,

well post more later

luv petal b


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Candy - pleased Jacob settled eventually!!  It must be so hard but I think you're right to persevere!

Sarah - thanks for your good wishes.  You're right, it is the thread started by Aussiemeg called beginners guide.  Within that, you'll find a detailed post from Candy about what kind of things she did and I followed that type of routine too.  The vitamins are called Fertility plus for Women and Fertility plus for Men and they're available on the Marilyn Glenville website - www.naturalhealthpractice.com.  As for the needle position, I had them in my knees and ears at times, also in my wrists, legs, back and forehead.  I would imagine that it just depends on what specifically they are treating.  Is the acupuncturist someone who looks at fertility as many of the books advise that this is the best type to get?  Would you be able to get someone along with you to translate do you think as that might help you to understand what she's doing?

Petal - well done on the folly increase!!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Billie xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello girls,

I am back home now (hurrah !!) from looking after my sister while my mum was in hospital. She came home thismorning feeling a bit better but got no answers to what is wrong. She has to go back in a few weeks to get the results from some tests she has had. I am sure she will be fine. So I will be back on line now  

Jess p- I am so sorry to hear your news   

Looby lou- I am sorry to hear all you are going through right now. I hope your dad is home and feeling a bit better now.
13 days to go, not long at all!  

Petal b- I hope the follies are doing well!     (bit of a dance for you)
You asked what others were told when having acupuncture;
I had my first session two weeks ago then changed to another acupuncturist on Thursday just gone as she has lots of experience with ppl having IVF which I though was important.
After LOTS of questions, Lots of pulse check’s and Lots of long hard looks at my tongue she told me that I have a liver imbalance, I have to much heat in my body which means bad news for embies trying to implant in my Hot and Sticky womb. My body is not converting food to fuel well (part of PCOS) and hormone levels are all over the place. Good luck to her sorting all of that out I say!
How often are you going for acupuncture?

Ajax- I will have missed you now but I hope you have a great holiday!  

CathyA- I hope you were careful with the potato peeler! It is good to see your gp is taking care of you, however I think he should look in to how tx makes us feel before committing you.  

Vil & Moosey- Good Luck for your egg collection  

Mizz-gizz- Great to hear from you. What it’s the therapy you mentioned you were having?  

Northern Sky- Welcome and good luck with your IVF  


I hope you are all having a good weekend, love lilly2k3 xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

lilly-i have had accupunture a few times,last one was yesterday,found yesterdays one to be painfull in my legs for some reason,felt really heavy.the doctor said that this was a good sign.i was like i hope so .
my clinic told me that maybe i should of had it a long time before starting ivf,and should stop and start again well before starting ivf again if i need it.i thought thanks for telling me now.but i said to her as long as it does'nt harm you, starting while on ivf i am going to give it ago, and if i need to do ivf again(god i hope not)then i will start way before.
does anyone know if you should stop accupunture when the eggs go back in.
glad you mum is feeling abit better  and that your back home now

looby-so sorry to hear about your dad ^hugme

vil and moosey-good luck for tomorrow      
still can't make the writing move,sorry am very thick  ^idiot

caroline-hope your ok honey,have not heard from you 

candy- 

jess-how are you feeling,hope your feeling alittie better 

just wanted to add that why do people say to you ,your turn will be next(this is people who have millions of kids)and a friend of mine said to me the other day,her littie girl was playing up and she said,stay the way you are,are you mad having children and the money your spending too,i was like WHAT,had to get up and go before i said something very bad  she was joking but i did not find it very funny

got that off my chest 
some people say things at the wrong time


hope you all have a lovely day
luv petal bxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

For Vicky & Moosey

   GOOD LUCK FOR EGG COLLECTION   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK WITH EC V_I_L & MOOSEY!*

Hi Lily - Cranio-sacral Therapy focuses on the whole cranio-sacral system, the bones, nerves, fluids, membranes and connective tissues of the cranium and spine and sacrum. The technique uses very light pressure to the head and neck to evaluate ease of motion and rhythm within the cranio-sacral system and to balance it. The process can activate the body's natural corrective healing mechanisms. It works for me, as I used to have very painful reminders that AF was coming, but now I have to consult my diary to check when she's due!

Candy - when & where is the meet -I will let you know if I can come.

I have been to the clinic every single day for a blood test (even Sat & Sun). I have been injecting 600 units of puregon all week and have started cetrotide today. Am feeling very tired, but hopefully it will be worth it.

Mizz. xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck to VIL & Moosey!  Will be thinking of you both!

I need some advice from you ivf experts (or should that be eggspurts!! )  - my preg test day was Fri (although was expecting AF on the Thurs) but on the Mon night had hideous cramps & v v bad diahorrea (sorry tmi! which I often get before AF) & then spotting on Tues, Weds, none Thurs & again Fri.

Did preg test Thu - def BFN  & again on Fri (I know I should have left it longer).  Rang clinic & they said stop cyclogest cos it's a neg & you're bleeding.

It's now Sun night & still no AF - justa minute bit of spotting.  Felt like AF up until today - boobs aren't sore at all.

Stupidly, I went to Tescos to get another test - the 2 tests were cheaper than the 1 test cos they were on offer - but they'd run out & only had the single tests left so guess what?  I refused to buy 1!!!!!! DOH! 

Now I feel really stupid.  Got to go back to work tomorrow & won't be able to buy one til tomorrow night!

Could I be preg or is it like clinic said & just the reaction to the Cyclogest which has halted the AF?  Got thumping headache from trying to work it out!  Just wish I'd bought the stupid test!!!!  

If it was an implantation bleed surely it was too late?  It would have been day 11 after ET.  I'm feeling a bit daft getting my hopes up cos I've already cried buckets & don't want to do that again!

Sorry this is all "me" just don't know who else to ask!

Thanks!
Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi 

Jess - Sorry, I can't give any advice re: testing as I've not got to that stage yet, but I would definitely test again ASAP.  Good luck  

VIL & Moosey - Good luck for egg collection

I am going to clinic tomorrow for a scan to check my womb lining and for DH to have an injection lesson.  He has to do intra-muscular injections in my  .  Great... really looking forward to that!  

Hope everyone is OK.

Liz
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

VIL and Moosey -   for egg collection. will be thinking of you both 

kj x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to send V-I-L & Moosey lots of     for today.

Cathy


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck VIL & Moosey, MIz, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37876.0


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jess

This is such an awful time for you. You need an answer one way or another and that will only  happen if you get a blue/pink line or  

Cyclogest can delay AF. I would wait a couple more days and say test on Wed/Thurs if still no proper af. Saying that I have always tested every day (twice somedays) until af started so who am I to advise! Did you have a blood test on Friday or were you told to do a hpt?

Sorry, I haven't been much help. I hope you get an answer soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

vil and moosey-hope it all went well today,was thinking of you both 

jess-sorry i can't help,thinking of you and i agree with murtle and keep testing what does your clinic say   

well had my last scan today and all is looking well,so egg collection is on wednseday morning  very nervous.had my last injection tonight.
wanted to ask when you have had egg collection do you start with the gel that night(pess)just wondering, the nurse did tell me but i can't remember and i always thought that you start them when the eggs have gone back in.not before.

hope you all had a good day

luv petal b


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi All - hope you are well!

Candy - thank you for the info - can I think about it, as by then I will know my fate, am unsure at the mo as to how I will be feeling. 

Petal - good luck with EC tomorrow hun  

Jess - How awful for you, but do another test, you just never know. My Mum said she still had AF for 2 months when she was preggers. At least you will know for sure though eh? 

V_I_L & Moosey - hope it went well girles  

Liz - you're brave letting dh do the stabbing - I deffo have to stab myself...LOL  

Looby - hope your dad is doing well.

As for me - am on cloud nine. Had my scan with none other than Dr Taranissi this morning, I have 2 lovely clutch's of big fat follies on both ovaries - hurrah! This is fab news for us as last time I only got one.    We are delighted. EC will be in approx 5 days time, maybe Sunday or Monday. I still have a daily blood test though, my arms are black and blue but I don't care. Am booked in for Cranio sacral therapy tomorrow too, which is really helping, I can't recommend it enough ladies.

Anyway, waves & big hugs to one and all...  

Love,
Mizz gizz. xxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Eggsellent news Mizz!

Petal - I always had to start pessaries on the morning of egg collection. Each clinic is different so check with your clinic. Good l;uck for tomorrow.   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Mizz such wonderful news re your follies. Best of luck

VIL and Mossey, Pineapple pieces or juice (not from concentrate) and red foods for a few days. Sending positive vibes for you girls.

PetalB I can't remember either re the gel but good luck for ec


Oh jess I am hoping that you still get that BFP.

Being really brief as I am off to bed but jsut wanted to say hi and let you know I am reading and keeping up on all the news

Love
Megan


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Take care Megan - hope you get a good night's sleep and no unpacking that crate when it arrives!!

Look forward to hearing about the new arrivals soon.

Love Billie x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies just a quick one form me,et went well today and i got 7 eggs,feeling very rough at the moment.cannot wait for tomorrow to see how they are doing,i hate waiting.will let you know how it is going tomorrow after the call

luv petal b


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

That's great news Petal B, make sure you get plenty of rest.  Best of luck for the eggs fertilising.  

Liz


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fab news Petal     Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks liz and murtle
luv petal b


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi girls,

Monday morning back at work & AF arrives in full technicolour!  Just as well I didn't bother buying a HPT!

Have got the AF from hell - taking pain killers by the fistfull.

Am really angry with myself for believing that I might get a late BFP, miracles just don't happen to me!

Poor DH is really down - he really thought we would get a BFP   Still, got the frosty to go again after Christmas.

Hope everyone else is feeling perkier than I am.

VIL & Moosey - how did it go? not read the posts yet - saving that for Friday!!


Good luck to everyone else on 2ww

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jess p- I am so sorry to hear your news  

Petal b- 7 eggs that is great! Here is a fert dance for them       
I had the same thing in my left leg when I had my first  acupuncture with my new acupuncturist. It did not hurt, it just went really heavy like a dead leg.
My acupuncturist has said for ivf she dose a session the day of egg collection (I think) and once during the 2ww. I don’t know if they are all the same.

Mizz- Great news about the follies 
The therapy you described sounds far to complicated for me. I am glad you are finding it helpful though, it sounds like it is really working for you 

Aussiemeg-   how are you and the bubbas?

Struthie- how are you doing?  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

god need your help ladies,since i have come back from the hosptial have had really really bad hope you know what i mean,on my sheet that they gave me it said that i should call the clinic if this happens,but i think they mean when you start the antibiotics when you get home and not with the one that they give you but don't start them until tomorrow,is this normal,.won't put any more details on than this but is very bad....help sorry to ask and has anyone else had this

the things i ask on this thread 
luv petal b


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Petal - I don't understand your message,do yuo have pain?
If its bad call your clinic,don't take any risks xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry struthie,i re read it and i bet you did not understand what i was going on about  must of been the drugs,anyway it was really bad diarrhoea (sorry0 and pains in my stomach , from the egg collecton which i expected but nothing like what was going on behind(trying to word it as nicely as pos,and thats what i was doing  yesterday when i was explaining it but it did not work)   it was really really bad,still like it now so am going to call the clinic

the things that i ask on there 
luv petal b


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just called the clininc and they said i have had a bad reaction to the antibiotic that they gave me while i was under....louvely thanks i said 
sorry to go on ladies
luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Glad you called the clinic Petal,don't worry I have asked worse on here!
What have the clinic advised?

Vic and Moosey - hope all is well with you both??


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

they said not to eat (only dry toast and water) and not to take the antibiotics they gave me.thats it really.great  hope it goes soon because it can't be good if they put the eggs in tomorrow can it.i wish they would call and let me know how many have fertilized it is driving me mad waiting for the phone to ring

how are you struthie what you up to today

vil and moosey-hope everything s alright with you both have not heard much from you


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Petal have you had the call yet?
Can't help on your other question,but I'm sure your clinic know best.

I'm just chillin trying not to obsess too much!
Been out for a lovely walk with my dogs,and about to find something for my lunch.

Victoria - getting worried about you!


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

bad news,none have fertilized  don't understand what is happening the lady said that the sperm is still alive and the eggs are good but it is just not happening,she is going to give it a couple more hours adn speak to my consultant.she said that it is rare.thanks that made me feel so much better.am so upset and had enough of fertility,we are giving up


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh petal - am so sorry - it's such bad luck - I felt terrible last time when i only had one. So sorry Hun - big hugs.

jess - so sorry Af showed up - let's bank on those frosties eh?

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Petal I'm so sorry,same thing happened to another lady on this site.
I don't know what to say but sorry xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks ladies,i just don't understand it,they said that the eggs are of good quality and the sperm was a good sample,they can't understand it which makes it worse,if i had a reason i think well at least i know why.they cannot even do icsi on them because they are not allowed to by law,something about it being unnatural,will that made me laugh,the whole thing is hardly natural is it.

thanks again and will speak to you soon

luv petal b  feeling very sorry for myself


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dearest Petal

I am so sorry to hear your news.   I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I really don't understand your clinic's attitude to icsi. I hope they can give you some answers when you go for a review.

Take good care of each other.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks murtle they said that they can do icis but not with the eggs and sperm that we have now,no clinic is allowed to do this if your on a treatment already,because even though we are on ivf cycle,you cannot then change to icsi,i don't understand it,but if it is law what can we do about it.but i feel the same way as you very weird

luv petal b


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Petal - so sorry to hear your news. Its a mad world - you think if you and DH said do ICSI now they'd get on a do it. Don't understand so just sending you a big   and  

Well we start the journey tonight. Jab No1!  Actually I'm strangely calm which is worrying in itself!

Hope you're OK VIL & Moosey - don't like the silence.

 to you all,

Cathy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm really sorry to have been awol - things really kicked off at work and just didn't have time to chat (missed you all though).

Petal - I'm so, so sorry that the eggs didn't fertislise and I think it's insane that they can't do ICSI with those eggs.  I'm thinking of you loads and know it'll be your turn soon.  

I haven't read back so I'm really sorry that the rest of this is just a me post but I wanted to let you all know that Moosey got five eggs and four fertilised.  Having egg transfer tomorrow and really worried that something will go wrong.  We had a huge arguement with the anaesthatist (how on earth do you spell that?!) at the hospital too but my dinner's ready so I'll have to tell you about it another time.

We're in France next week so if I'm not around much that's why.  Thanks so much for all asking about us (especially Murtle and Aussie Meg   ).

Loads of love to everyone and big hugs to Petal,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop on and post.  I have been meaning too for aggggeeeeees but everytime I come on I get so engrossed in all your news that I then run out of time to post   So I'm ignoring all your posts and just jumping right in  

Petal - I'm so sorry to hear you had no fertilization.  I don't blame you for being upset. Take some time and I hope you feel better soon  

Jess - Sorry about your bfn.  I noticed you are at ISIS, thats where I go! Do you see Mr Lower? I quite like him   In an older man sort of way lol.  

VIL & Moosey - Yay for your embies Good luck for ET and have a fab time in France  
Murtle - What are you up to these days hun? 

Billie - Congratulations!!!!! I can't believe it.  I am so pleased for you and your dh.  

Candy - Incredibly late I know but congratulations on the safe arrival of Jacob.  You sound like you were meant for motherhood  

Mizz - Glad your cycle is going well hun  

Looby - Baby Cherry is the proud owner of the cutest   outfit ever! I shall be expecting pics  

I'm afraid I very rudely have no idea whats going on with anyone else so I'll bore you all with details of me, me, me.  Well we have been enjoying our time off immensely.  We had a gorgeous holiday in Greneda, where I could have stayed forever.  We have spent far too much time hitting the   - yay! hmmmm and thats about it  

I have started a course in Nutrition, I thought as I picked up so much through my time ttc I may as well make use of it.  And I've gone back to kickboxing in a vain attempt to lose all the weight I put on with the tx.  

Anyway for those of you that know about it after many, many, many discussions with dh we are going to have 6 months getting ourselves back in fighting fit form and visiting AA.  Then we are going to maybe have 1 very final go and if that fails go back to the     I really was not ready to accept 'living childfree' but dh is not ready for any more tx at the moment so this is our compromise.  Oh and we will be having acupuncture in these 6 months to see if that does anything so I was very pleased to read your opinion on it Billie.

No I'm sure I've gone on enough for now, I will try and keep up more now I'm back and I'm not moving threads whatever you say so there  

I'm off to check out Jacobs piccie in the gallery coz Mizz says he is a right ole cutie  

Love Angus xxxxxx


PS - What's the bubble thing?


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Thought i'd stop lurking and post a bit.

Angus welcome back.. you 'lurk' too eh. Glad to see you've made some decisions x

CathyA hope the first jabs went well xxxx Good Luck

Petal honey that's so unfair for you. Thinking of you and hope that you get some answers soon x

VIL and Moosey... Well done on the 4 embies and good luck for the transfer.xxx 
I'm interested to see how the homerton do for you!

Jess so sorry for the BFN i was pretty hopeful for you this time xx

Mizz keep growing those follies girl x

Meg and Looby ooh babies very soon xx

Hiya and kisses   to Candy, Murtle, KJ, Molly, Holly Struthie and all i've forgotten xxx

Not much news from me really... We've ordered our new bathroom (vvv pleased, have hated our one since the day we moved in 8 yrs ago!!)

Babysat for my neice and nephew (2 and 4) this afternoon. I'm shattered just from refereeing the arguments over toys, books you name it.   .

Not sure if i've said, but next sunday i'm off to rhodes for our annual managers conference for work (aka yearly p*ss up)  It's always great fun and involves copius amounts of alcohol.  We always have a fancy dress night and this year it's Bollywood so spent a fun filled afternoon this week in east london this week looking for outfits. I haven't laughed as much for ages.... i've got a lenghi ( i think) a top and very long skirt that i think i'll be falling over at some point !! I'll let you know. x

Anyway enough rambling. I'm off to watch Spooks 

Love to you all

Starr xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Angus  

Still not sure about the bubble thing but i've sent you some 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hiya linzi - lovely to see you posting  glad to hear you have made some decisions -  AA lol 

starr - have a fab time at your 'conference' sounds like a good laff

VIL and moosey  well done on your fab four. interested  to hear what your argument was all about 

petal - so sorryto hear your news hunny, you must be devastated, thinking of you and sending a big 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Me Me Me post,

Have Rudely not read any posts 

Just to let you know 

Katie Rose Arrived at 8.25am yesterday - 6lb 6oz and Beautiful - Not that i am biased at all   

Will come back and update you all soon,

Love to All,
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WELCOME KATIE ROSE    

CONGRATULATIONS LOOBY & DH 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Petal, I am so sorry to hear that the eggs didn't fertilize. There will be a reason, and hopefully your clinic will figure it out. Good luck

VIL and Moosey, congratulations on the embyros, and everything crossed for the ET.

Looby, huge congratulations to you on the safe arrival of Katie Rose.  This is exactly the kind of news we all love to hear.

Jess, I am sorry about AF.  Boy, do I know exactly what it's like to keep your hopes up, even when you know you shouldn't.  Nothing wrong with hoping as far as I'm concerned. I'll keep everything crossed for your frosties.

Speaking of frosties, after what was a kind of strange (hormonally) month off, AF has arrived, and I'm booked in for FET in about 15 days or so (depending on hormones).  We'll see. Have 8 frosties, so thankfully not back for EC for a little while.

I hope everyone else is well, and have everything crossed that things start working out for everyone that they haven't been working for.

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Forgot something,

VIL and Moosey, sorry you had a fight with the anaesthetist, they were probably a nasty person anyway.

As you know, I'm an anaesthetist, and I work in an Obstetric hospital (good way to torture myself).
About 2 days ago, I was doing the elective Caesarean Section list, and the first patient was someone who was having her first baby after 10 years of IVF.  10 years!  I have to say that she was very calm.  I would have been jumping out of my skin.

Anyway, it just amazed me that someone had persisted for so long, and tahnkfully been successful.

Most of the time at work I see nice/ amazing things, and sometimes unbelievably sad things.  I usually don't mention those things as they are not what any of us need to hear.  But, this story I had to share with you.

Keep everything crossed everyone. Not that I expect you to keep going for 10 years, but keep your chins up.
Love Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Looby and dh,welcome Katie Rose xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for a nice story to read in the morning Jodi, hoping that fet works and those embies stay put this time  

Can't wait to see pictures of Katie Rose.

Murtle, Jacob asked if I could send you another sloppy kiss   I guess the meet is too far for you?

VIL & Moosey   

Starr, what a difference a new bathroom makes I love mine, although I am still not one for cleaning, always vowed house would be spotless when I had new this and that ! Yes you did mention RHodes, now I am jealous all over again, so woudl love a holiday, we watch spoooks to x

Awww Linz, bless you what a lovely thing to say, even if its totally untrue lol, does sound like you have been having lots of fun, Louby I want to see that picture to ! Glad you have come to a compremises, truly hope it works out for you, don't leave us for long ! xx

Cathy hope the injection went well, hope you can stay calm xx

Oh Petal, that explains it, at my clinic, if they suspect you might need ICSI, they take the money off you upfront, then if you don't need to be converted they give it back, so I guess you sign all the forms etc for ICSI in advance (((hugs)))

Can't c any further back to reply to anymore posts, so will love & leave ya


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

BIG CONGRATS to Looby and DH......Welcome to the world Katie Rose!!!!  

Candy new date: I have been to see my consultant yesterday and both bubas are growing well and on track... he has said the babies will be born 19th Jan unless they come earlier....

Hope everyone is doing good...Petal sorry to hear your news...sounds a bit   to me!!! like there is not enough hurdles to get over... so sorry 
Angus good to hear from you...... glad you have a plan of action!!!
Struth.... hows things your end I am sounding really boring lately whats going on...got no jokes  must be the tiredness...or maybe i was never funny lol 
Love to Mizzy, Starr,The Turtle,Kem , Vicky...and everyone else!!

BIG HUGS

A very FAT ready to blow Jellybelly xxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh Looby 
some good news

*     WELCOME KATIE ROSE      *

hope everthing is ok sweetie 

Good luck with FET Jodi

How long to go Struthie ?     

VIL and Moosey good luck with et  

Petal sorry about fertilisation, its so hard to fall at the last hurdle,

Sorry jess, for your bfn 

Good luck with stabbing Cathy.

Now for the me bit, have been bleeding on and off for 6 days. Went to EPAU yesterday where they saw a yolk sac and fetal pole, too early for heartbeat. I have got to go back in 2 weeks , which seems forever ,so please send me some positive vibes . Thanks 
ali


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Ali 
Hope you get good news at your scan,after all baby is a miracle!

Jayne - lovely to hear from you as always,you must post some pics of your jellybelly in the gallery!

I test next wednesday 26th October,keep feeling very up and down,have decided to go to the lcinic for a blood test,no squiting at a stick that way,please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me tonight.

Congrats again to Debs and Andy on the safe arrival of Katie.  Can't wait to see photo's!!!

VIL and Moosey -     for you both.

Angus - lovely to hear from you and thanks for your kind thoughts.  I'm pleased that you and DH have made some decisions about the future.  Good luck to you both and keep in touch to let us all know how you're doing.

Ali -    for the next 2 weeks.  Stay put little one.

Megan - not long now till we get our next Yummy Mummy to join the fabulous Looby!!

Love to everyone else.  Have a nice weekend.
Billie xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS LOOBY,so happy for you           

vil and moosey-glad things are going well for you good luck,got everything crossed for you both  

ali 

struthie-i have got everything crossed for you too,try and be postive 

well have got alot of things sorted out today and saw my consultant who said that we were very unlucky but there was nothing that they could do,and found out today that it is true about using eggs you have already from ivf for icsi,called the embryology authority to check how it all stands with the law and it is true(really did think yesterday that the clinic were having me on in some way )but i'm glad i checked everything out and got lots of answers.
the consultant was as shocked as we were that none of them fertilized,because the eggs were good and the sperm,and if he knew the answers to why some eggs don't fertilizes he would be a richer man than he is already ,he would be able to make alot of people pregnant quickier.anyway i will stop going on about it now,but he did say that he is going to see weather we can do egg sharing,we cannot afford to do icsi,after all the treatments we have had(like everyone else),so i can help someone with some eggs and it helps me at the same time with the money...he said he willl find out(who from i don't know)and let me know

sorry for going on

luv petal b


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Petal 

I am glad the clinci did the right things with explaining things to you. It really helps to ahve information when we are so upset about things. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Loves
Megan


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Petal b- I am so sorry to read that none of your eggs fertilized. It seems daft to me that they could not swap to icsi but if thats the law.......(then whoever wrote them needs put in front of us lot)

CathyA- wishing you all the luck in the world with your tx. It is early days I know but how are you finding the jabs? 

Struthie- How are you doing? I have everything crossed for you for Wednesday 

VIL- It is good to hear all is well 

Aliday- I hope things are well                

 Congratulations Looby lou & DH 

 Welcome Baby Katie Rose


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Lilly 
Have gone slightly   have decided to book in for a blood test at the clinic,its a clear cut yes or no that way,will call them tomorrow.
Thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Aliday you are in my thoughts, praying you get to see a heartbeat at the next scan xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

aliday-got everything crossed for you  

candy-hope you are both well 

vil and moosey-hope everything is well with you both and that everythng is going well  

stuthie-good luck for wednesdays

aussiemeg-not long too go now how are you

just wanted to thank everyone for there posts last week i would be lost without ff  

luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Petal - hope you are doing ok.

Ali - good luck to you honey.

News from me,I'm going to the clinic tomorrow at 10am for a blood test,will have the results by lunchtime,at least I will be out of my misery!
Will let you know xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

everyone

Stuthie - good luck for testing tomorrow

Petal - really sorry about your news last week, but I hope everything works out for egg sharing.

Ali - sending you some positive vibes, take care  

I'm all ready for frozen ET tomorrow.  Can't believe it's finally here.  Do I need to take a nightdress and slippers?  It doesn't say on my info sheet.


Love, Liz


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW STRUTHIE   

 GOOD LUCK LIZH


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

hi all,

Liz -   for tomorrow.

Struthie   for you too!

Aussie Meg - just noticed how little time you have left before you meet your    at long last. Where has the time gone? Hope you're blooming.

Petal - glad you got some answers (or not). At least you can start to consider your options now. Hope you get the go ahead on the egg share.

Thanks for asking all - the stabbings going fine (I think thats what I mean!). Suddenly have a memory like a sieve - is that a side effect or just me going round the twist??  

TTFN

Cathy


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Petal so sorry look after yourself.

Good luck Struthie.

Looby lou congratulations  to you and DH on the birth of katie Rose.

Aliday hope you are ok.

Hi to all the rest.

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

I am counting the weeks will be 10 weeks pg on Thursday have another scan at 12 weeks cannot wait.

Take care all.

Jane12


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to say hi to all you IVF ladies. Sorry I've not posted here for ages, but been feeling  since last cycle and didn't want to drag you all down....

Good luck for your frozen ET Liz.   I think you'd better take a nightie, can't have you running around in the 

Struthie -    for testing tomorrow. Hoping its 3rd time lucky for you.

Petal - glad you got some answers. Your c/s sounds sweet. 

Murtle -    How are you doing?

VIL & Moosey - hope ET went well. Can't wait to hear about your row with the anaesthetist. 

Cathy - how are you doing with the stabbing?  

Ali - sending you lots of positive vibes for a heartbeat at the next scan.             

Lily  are you okay?

Jodi - thanks for the happy story   and good luck for your frozen ET when it comes around.

Billie -  

Starr - have a lovely time in Rhodes, sounds like a laugh!  

Angus - sounds like a good plan.    Nice to see you back. I still think of you when I play my chill-out CD. x

Mizz - all sounds excellent for your cycle.   Fingers crossed this is the one.... x

    to Candy & Jacob, Looby & Katie and    for AussieMeg. Go girl - nearly there now!

Love to everyone I've missed....
Molly
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Molly –   &   I know how pants you can feel after yet another failed cycle. Sending you lots of cyber hugs.  

Candy – Extra sloppy wet kisses to baby J and his mummy   . You asked if I was missing work – not a chance! I am so busy at the moment doing stuff I enjoy that I don’t even think about it. I am doing a post grad diploma and catching up with lots of distant learning pharmacy courses. I’ve just started a computer course (might need you to help me with my homework) and thinking of signing up for a French course. On top of all the studying I’ve been working on my garden when the weather is fine – it’s looking pretty fab now. I’ve also been catching up with friends that I’ve never had the time to meet up with. No longer have excuses that I’m too tired or I have to get up early for work. I’ve also rejoined the gym and have been doing lots of exercise. So in all, I’m less stressed and fitter than ever!

Struthie – Fingers and toes crossed for you    

Jane – lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear you are progressing well.  

Cathy – Best of luck with this cycle.   As for the memory loss – not a side effect, just dementia catching up with you!  

Liz – best of luck for et tomorrow. Definitely a good idea to take a dressing gown.  

VIL & Moosey – great to hear from you. Didn’t fancy digging up the patio in this weather   Hope the transfer went well. Enjoy you time in France. 

Lilly – Glad to hear your mum is feeling better. I hope she finds our what the heck is going on soon.  

Catwoman – so sorry to hear your news.  

Jodi – Good luck with the FET. Keeping everything crossed for your frosties.   Thanks for sharing that lovely story – gives us all some hope.

Jelly – these babies seem keen to make an entrance!   Glad to hear your keeping well.

Billie –  

Ali – I hope everything is ok with you now. Good luck for the scan.    

Petal – I am so glad you got some answers from your review. I really do hope you can do egg share.  

Angus – So very lovely to hear from you again. Sounds like you’ve been busy getting your life into gear. Very impressed with the kick boxing (remind me never to cross you!   )  I’m really glad you are going to give Tx another shot.  

Starr – Me thinks I should retrain as a travel agent. Have a fab time in Rhodes – sounds an absolute scream. I haven’t sussed the bubble thing either   but apparently all will be revealed on Halloween.

Mizz – I’m a bit lost as to where you are in Tx at the moment. I think you are due or have just had ec. I hope it goes/went ok.     Sorry sweetie for being so slack. 

Jess – Hope you’re doing ok sweetie pie.  

Norther Sky – Welcome. I’ve added you to our list.  

Sarah (smcc) –  

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Murtle!  You sound to be having a great time! Who needs work?  

Are you a pharmacist?  Perhaps you can help?  My friend's sister has just had her 9th ivf in Australia & is now pregnant!!!  This time they gave her a very small amount of steroids to aid implantation.

How does it help & can you have that in the UK?  Sorry for all the questions, just desperate for anything that might work for us!!


Feeling so up & down at the mo - bit surprised really cos no where near this bad after iui failures.  Is it likely to be the hormones?  Feel really strange - find myself crying & don't even realise that I felt sad! Does that make sense?! 

I'm ok when I'm busy at work - although I'm finding the colleagues that irritate me slightly on a normal day I actually can't stand & just don't have the patience to be pleasant to them - just have to avoid them!  One of them keeps hugging me & saying "Oh, Jess, we're all so sorry your ivf didn't work", like I need reminding on a daily basis!   
Sorry, rant over - I sound like a right bitc*!

Hope everyone else is feeling a bit nicer than I am! 

How's Aussie Meg - her twinnies must be due any second!  Good luck Meg - everything crossed for you & DH.

Hi to everyone else & thanks for being so supportive - promise I'll try to be more positive next time! 

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
Jess you are entitled to be a pize bi**h at the moment I'm sure everyone understands 

GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE      

Also good luck for ET Liz, take care   

I would like to thank everyone for good wishes, feeling more positive now, bleeding has stopped and feeling nauseous, so hoping these are good signs, only 9 days to next uss.
But I have started to panic about screening , my last problem was picked up at 11 weeks on nuchal uss. I suppose all those negative feelings are coming back to haunt me, i keep on thinking I'm nearly 40 the baby could have chromosonal problems , but I couldn't be that unlucky twice could I? A midwife friend suggested CVS but the risk of miscarriage freaks me out. Oh well I'll have to cross each bridge when I come to it.
lots of love 
Ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Jess

Rant away girlfriend! What you are feeling at the moment is perfectly normal and most of us go through that phase. IVF is so much more intense than iui and when it doesn't work you have to grieve for your loss. As for people at work, I went through a stage of being very angry at them for no real reason, probably because they all have kids and have no idea how difficult it has been for me. The pain does ease but I don't know if it ever goes away. I'm a few months down the line and still have moments of utter sadness and despair. Maybe you need to have a quiet word with the one who hugs you all the time and say that whilst you appreciate her kindness you find it hard to be reminded of your loss every day.  

As for the steroids, they are thought to prevent your immune system from attacking the embryo. Many clinics use them in the UK. My clinic give me a low dose of dexamethasone, some clinics use prednisolone. You start taking them when you start stimming and carry on until test day. 

Ali - I am relieved to hear the bledding has stopped. It's only natural to worry about the screening after all you've been through. I hope and pray that you don't have the same problems. Stay positive.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello Again!

Just a quick one I'm afraid as I'm at work - boo!

Starr - Thank you for my bubbles!!! Have a fab time in Rhodes. I'm so jealous, you are always jetting off somewhere!

Struthie - Good luck for you test  

LizH - Hope ET goes well today  

CathyA - oooh I remember stabbing.  I used to blame to lack of memory (and almost everything else) on the drugs   I hope it doesn't hurt too much

Jane12 - I bet you can't wait for your scan - how exciting     

Molly -   I hope you are feeling happier soon.  Its horrible isn't it?  And that must be the first time anyone has associated me with chilling out  

Aliday - I'm afraid I haven't followed your story but I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and I hope everything is fine at your scan  

Jessp - Its perfectly normal to feel the way you do.  I could have throttled some woman at work who kept harping on and on about every single person she has ever met who got pg. grrrrr  

Murtle - oooh lucky you not working.  You don't fancy coming round and doing my garden do you? It still looks like a building site.  Kickboxing doesn't work on dh unfortunately lol.

Mizz -  

Candy - I saw the pics of J - he is such a handsome smiley little thing.  You both must be so proud xx

And just to let you know all I've had the privilege of seeing a piccy of Looby's Cherry and she is the most beautiful baby - ever.  Looby says I'm biased but I'm sure thats not the case   I may put her in my handbag and take her home when I visit for cuddles  

Right - must get back to it.

L xxxxx

PS - Thanks KJ.  And your godson is gorgeous too. Lucky you!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home this way lovely ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40224.msg493698.html#msg493698

 

H


----------

